

Don't let your inner engineer kill your inner entrepreneur - nfm
http://streaming.nfm.id.au/86911659

======
anthony_franco
Very good point. I remember Dennis Crowley talking about the beginning of
location based applications. Everyone at the time was trying to find a way to
automatically track users.

Crowley's solution was simple: just let users track themselves by checking-in
manually. Many thought it wouldn't work; that people could easily cheat the
system. But so far it's been pretty successful.

